# Random Nyx Stuff & Pics!



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Thought I would start a thread where I can update without throwing a ton of pictures everywhere.. Soooo here we go.. haha :roll: I am such a picture junkie... :lol: More to come soon!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love the pictures! She's a beauty!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hahaha i read your caption, if you wanna make it smaller use tinypic.com or upload it to photobucket or picasa and there's a way to shrink it when you get the link for the photo


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pic


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Haha thank you Dexter.. :lol: I always felt weird having a huge picture that took up almost half the page :roll: 

 Thank you PJM & Hedgieonboard! We all have some stunning hedgie hogs!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Haha no prob,
I love her mask and dark quills! And your little banner with hedgies and hearts! Where ever did you find that? I promise I won't steal it


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> And your little banner with hedgies and hearts! Where ever did you find that? I promise I won't steal it


Oh you can snag them  .. I just did a search for hedgehog animated gifs and they popped up.. They had a few others.. I think I am going to make my own as well..



DexterTheHog said:


> Haha no prob, I love her mask and dark quills!


Awww thank you.. When I seen her, I had to take her home.. I still have yet to find out just exactly what she is because they guy I got her from said she was a Algerian Dark Grey but when I looked at the color guide it seems like she may be a bit more of the Algerian Chocolate because she is a dark chocolate color not so much the dark rust looking type.. Either way, she's my baby and I lubs her lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous. I love that dark mask. More pictures!


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Thank you  .. Some of the pictures made her darker but here are a few with her unedited wise


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love her!


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Hehe  .. She's my baby! I am so happy to have her.. This Saturday we are building her, her C&C Cage.. I am so excited to do it so that she'll have more room and things to play with. I just want her to be happy & have everything she didn't have upon coming home!


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Awww. She is such a cutie  congrats.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the new pictures! Especially the ones outside.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She's so cute! She looks very sweet


----------

